# How to set up and connect my router?



## Dareblix (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi everyone this is my doubt: i´m using a 110v router for my homemade cnc, what i want to know is how to set it up with a relay? i mean this is what i want, if z- then turn on, if z+ then turn off i´m using this board for my cnc, it has one relay in the spindle output but it also has 4 outputs for the spindle (MON,MIN,PWM,GND)
Can anyone tell me how to wire this?
I´m using mach3 and i´m new with this software but well i need to know how to set up mach3 to do this, any sugestion would be helpfull, THANKS FOR READ! :grin: :nerd:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

So the question is to z or not to z, correct? >
Just kidding.

Welcome to the forum. Someone will be along shortly to help you.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums oh nameless one...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I'm sure one of resident experts will have a suggestion for you .
Thinking of which , has anyone heard or seen from Bill lately ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Welcome to the forum . I'm sure one of resident experts will have a suggestion for you .
> Thinking of which , has anyone heard or seen from Bill lately ?


which Bill..
the Bills might have been caught up in the fire at Will episode...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I couldn't remember Bills last name at the time but now in thinking Briggs ?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Darebix. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I moved this to the CNC routing section.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill our CNC Moderator was on a few days ago. Both he and 4D Thinker must be busier as both haven't been spending as much time on the forum.

Welcome to the forum Dare. Most of us are not CNC literate but we have some members who are very good at it. You just need to wait for one of them to come along.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Dareblix said:


> Hi everyone this is my doubt: i´m using a 110v router for my homemade cnc, what i want to know is how to set it up with a relay? i mean this is what i want, if z- then turn on, if z+ then turn off i´m using this board for my cnc, it has one relay in the spindle output but it also has 4 outputs for the spindle (MON,MIN,PWM,GND)
> Can anyone tell me how to wire this?
> I´m using mach3 and i´m new with this software but well i need to know how to set up mach3 to do this, any sugestion would be helpfull, THANKS FOR READ! :grin: :nerd:


Do you have more info on the control board? The Gcode will tell the router when to start and stop. You normally wouldn't start stop the router based on the Z direction.

Dave


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Did some one say my name? ;-)

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Dareblix said:


> Hi everyone this is my doubt: i´m using a 110v router for my homemade cnc, what i want to know is how to set it up with a relay? i mean this is what i want, if z- then turn on, if z+ then turn off i´m using this board for my cnc, it has one relay in the spindle output but it also has 4 outputs for the spindle (MON,MIN,PWM,GND)
> Can anyone tell me how to wire this?
> I´m using mach3 and i´m new with this software but well i need to know how to set up mach3 to do this, any sugestion would be helpfull, THANKS FOR READ! :grin: :nerd:


Setting it up the way you describe sounds like a recipe for disaster.

Mach3 supports Spindle on and off so no need to reinvent the wheel. Your breakout board already has a relay and can be programmed to manage this. Since you did not give details of which breakout board you use, I can't be more specific.

One way to accomplish this if your board does not have relays is to use a device like the IOT Relay. http://amzn.to/29g0qAI. It can be wired to an output pin and ground to switch the relay off and on.

Bill


----------

